# Sony RX10 M4



## Jeff15 (Nov 19, 2022)

https://www.sony.co.uk/electronics/cyber-shot-compact-cameras/dsc-rx10m4
		


Due to ill health over recent years I can only carry a Bridge camera. I first bought the RX10 M4 a couple of years ago, it is the world's best Bridge camera. 6 months ago I thought maybe I could reduce the weight I have to carry even more by buying a lighter camera. Having tried a few others and not getting the results that I am used to I became very despondent. While looking for a better camera online I stumbled on a camera shop selling the RX10 for £300 off. So in a few days, I will be back with the best.


----------

